

How big does my project have to be to unit test? - nathanpc
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/01/how-big-does-my-project-have-to-be-to-unit-test/

======
jdlshore
Related on HN: "Should you TDD a MVP?"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4986665>

I'd answer this question pretty much the same way I answered the MVP question:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4986852>

------
richo
It's simple really:

For production code, test everything. anything less than 100% test coverage
(outside of a one man team) is a disaster looking for a place to happen.

In my personal projects, I write no tests. And then I get to some point where
_as I'm implementing_, I need to check it's working. Then I write my first
test.

And so on, writing tests for anything that's awkward to verify as I'm
authoring it, and also key points that I'm planning to refactor later (to
ensure it still works afterwards).

